

Ask HN: Does your company (or the company you work for) send letters? - kaolinite

Just doing a bit of research. Interested in the following bits of information:<p>1. Whether you own the company or are an employee<p>2. Rough number of employees<p>3. How many letters you send per month + as much info you can spare about the content<p>4. Country you're based in<p>5. As much info as you can spare about what your company does<p>Much appreciated :-)
======
jnorthrop
It would be helpful if you could be more specific about what you consider a
"letter." Does that include bills, marketing pieces and alike or is it just
one-to-one written communications?

~~~
kaolinite
Anything that is sent by mail in an envelope or on a postcard. Not a parcel,
however.

